# 18/19 May Open Call : Artists needed to work in beautiful Brixton space



## drdrawingclub (May 14, 2013)

On *Saturday 18 and Sunday 19 May*, Brixton East, a huge, beautiful two-storey Victorian furniture factory, now event space and home to furniture restorer and all round lovely chap, Andy Luckett, is home to the *DiningRoomDrawingClub* for the whole weekend... 

Our task is to invite artists into the space - basically! To interact with it, with each other, with Brixton; to make work over a period of 2 days that will then be shown here on Sunday night. 

We're so excited we might fall over.  

TO TAKE PART : 

Come to Brixton East, 100 Barrington Road, Brixton at *10:30* on *both/either/or*...

*Saturday 18 May. *
There will be coffee and a chat with Andy about the building, its almost unbroken 150 year furniture factory history, and other stories. 

Then we'll set up in the space, and spend the day working. We're about drawing really, but can probably accommodate if you plan something messier. Just let us know. Installation/film/other stuff also potentially possible.  

Finish 6:00 ish. 

*Sunday 19 May*
Arrive 10:30 for coffee and a chat with Andy (if you are coming for both days, do just come when you can, 10:30 onwards) Set up and start working. 

*Sunday Evening*
Stop work 5 ish, we'll hang work, sign and label the show, panic a bit,  and have a drink! We'll supply wine/beer. Free for participants, donations bar otherwise. Show opens 18:00.

We are asking for a £20 contribution towards costs (venue hire mostly) from all participants. Payable *HERE* or in cash on the day. 


*diningroomdrawingclub@hotmail.com* or call Janie 07729 533035 with any queries, otherwise, we'll see you there!


----------



## drdrawingclub (May 15, 2013)

Hooray!!!! The music's coming on Sunday night. Head down to see the drawing show at Brixton East and John Eacott's amazing Crankies. What better than drawings, wine and trumpet sounds on a Sunday night? *18:00 Brixton East *100 Barrington Road, Brixton. See you there x


----------

